# Clutch in Rayco 1625 Super Jr?



## Log hog (Jun 2, 2006)

Has any one else besides me had to replace their clutch in there 2003 and newer super Jr.I have had to twice was just wondering if anyone else had to.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 2, 2006)

Log hog said:


> Has any one else besides me had to replace their clutch in there 2003 and newer super Jr.I have had to twice was just wondering if anyone else had to.




I used to work there, in both machine assy and repair. That was one of the common things that failed, was the electric clutch. I haven't worked there since 02, so I don't know if they've changed vendors on the clutch assy or not. 

-Steve


----------



## Log hog (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, most of there machine seems to be alright, but I have went threw three clutches so far. I think there set up is bad.


----------



## 911crash (Jun 11, 2006)

i have an 03 rayco 1625 and had the clucth replaced 3x. after 3rd time i received an clutch fan that was supposed to fix problem. finally got sick of the poor craftmanship and the bs repairs i bought an sc352 which i love and cut my stuping time in half and no reairs yet at 160 hrs.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 13, 2006)

Rayco updated their electric clutch by venting the belt guard right around the clutch and adding a small fan on the end of the crank shaft. It looks like the small fan on an automobile alternator. The bearings were overheating and killing the clutches.   I believe the Vermeer SC352 also uses an electric clutch. Most of these are made by Ogura.


----------



## Plyscamp (Jun 19, 2006)

If your not under warranty take the clutch to a starter/Alternator shop. I have a guy that will rebuild them for me and its less than $100.00 a pop.


----------



## stumpy66 (Jun 19, 2006)

do not know where the clutch is situated on a super JR but on the SC352 the clutch would be cooled by the natural blast of the engine cooling fan, I do not see that electric clutches are as unreliable as made out, my pedestrian Dosko has an electric clutch, 7 years old and no probs yet...or have i just put a curse on it......i don't think lecy clutches are bad in in themselves. must be how they are designed into the machine...... (+ it's a bit cooler in the Uk i guess)


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a lot of experienc with electric clutches on mowing equipment. Many use the same brand clutch found on the Super Jr. We never have much problem with thme on commercial mowers. Expected life is about 1000hrs.
Two things will help get a long life out of these electric clutches:
1. Engage clutch only when engine is at or near idle.
2. Disengage it only when engine is idled down and cutter wheel has slowed down to a very slow speed. 
These two procedures will do more to help give a long clutch life than you might imagine.


----------



## Plyscamp (Jun 25, 2006)

If you are out of warranty try locating someone who rebuilds Automotive Alternators and Starters. I have a guy that rebuilds the Ogura clutches for me under $100.00.

Gordy


----------



## stumpy66 (Jun 25, 2006)

I thought my clutch had gone on the Dosko, typical i thought...put an entry on here about it being fine and the thing stops....turned out to be a bad connection......the chap at danequip reckons that the average life for one is 6 years, longest life was 8.....mine is 6 year old......looks like i have a £350 bill coming up in the next 2 years....good tip about electricians rewiring them....that could be a scheduled down time service job.....save some worry....


----------



## Plyscamp (Jun 27, 2006)

I eat up a clutch about every 2 years on my 252. However I'm running a diesel with 65 foot pounds of torque through a clutch designed for the 40 foot pounds of torque provided by the 25 horse power Kohler. I keep a rebuilt on the shelf.


----------

